# New Britstops book



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

My 2012 britstops book has just arrived and the first thing I noticed is the increase in number of britstops hosts  
It looks like the scheme is really taking off with a good sprinkling of places around the whole UK plus the couple of 'aire' style stopovers that have been set up by enlightened people.
If you haven't joined yet - why? The cost is only equivalent to 2 or 3 nights on the average CL/Cs and gives you potentially 365 nights safe camping plus it helps keep the rural economy and small businesses ticking over.
Well done Steve, it must be hard work putting this together - you deserve a medal

Chris


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

do you have a link so I can have a look at more details? Thanks


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

commuter said:


> do you have a link so I can have a look at more details? Thanks


Go to www.britstops.com to find the details, and if you hurry there is 20% off the price if you order before the end of February.
Just working out my route round a few of the hosts while this weather lasts 

Chris


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, my 2012 edition of the Brit Stops guide has just popped through the letter box this afternoon! Been glued to it for the last half-an-hour. Well impressed with all the extra new locations and can't wait to get on the road to visit some of them.

It's a great idea - my wife loves staying at Brit Stops. Says it's a bit like wild camping, only you feel welcome, safer and more secure.

The guide is extremely professionally produced and packed with lots of handy info such as: which stops have wi-fi; which ones welcome dogs; which ones have black waste disposal, which ones can provide electric hook-up and much more. 

A superb way to travel the country and enjoy regional produce along the way.

Well done Steve!!


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Just ordered a copy.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Got mine today, excellent. It's quite nice to find one Britstop you suggested, there in print. Well done Steve.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Just ordered one for the first time.

If it is half as good as the France Passion system, it will be money well spent.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I just got mine today and I'm impressed by the quality and layout. I know a couple of the stops near to us and if the rest in other parts of the country are of the same standard we'll be very pleased. 
I'll try the france Passion next. Does Germany have a similar scheme?


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Just ordered a copy too!

MrWez


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

brynric said:


> I'll try the france Passion next. Does Germany have a similar scheme?


Sort of - they have "Gruene Zwiebel" (Green Onions.) But the difference is it's not membership based, just a website here .
I think they originally tried it on the FP/Britstops basis (membership, book, etc) and it didn't work for them, so now it's free but no book.

My Britstops arrived today - great to see numbers rising! And an impressive layout/production.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Got mine today - cheers Britstops. Just wish I had a slightly smaller van so that I could have the choice of visiting them all If I wish. There are alot greyed out for over 30ft or 9.1 m.  Still, I suppose it cant be helped and always worth a phone call first just to make sure. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you and just ordered and looking forward to getting it.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

I certainly hope the book is better than the payment system.
I also hope that someone can advise 'Steve' that his system needs checking.
I went through the payment system with my Visa card and gave all the details and after a minute or so, it stated that it had detected that I had a paypal account (Yes, I know that but I have just given you all my details from my Visa card). The options included, ignore paypal and carry on with payment details, so I did. I gave authorisation for £22.00 to be paid from my Visa account. Next thing is that I get a message from Paypal saying that my account would be debitted by £22.00....so why the option if my instruction was clearly ignored, plus usually before paypal is authorised, I have to sign into my account.
Knowing my luck I will pay for this book twice....so paypal account holders beware!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Well i hope you lot are right !! 

i have been thinking about joining for a while and now the reviews and the 20% off have convinced me .......

Roger


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi and already an update.
Steve replied to an e mail and assured me that only one payment recieved but will monitor in case a second payment received and if it does, then a full refund will be forthcoming. Extremely quick service and really looking forward to dealing with Steve and Brit stops. Great idea and 20% off.....


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, ours arrived today - hooray. Thanks Steve!

Catz


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

Just ordered my copy as well. Look forward to seeing what they are like.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Snag #1 has just reared it's head and I don't know if Steve can do anything about it.

The numbering system in Book 2 is (or appears to me to be) different from Book 1.
This means that all the reviews in the <Britstops Reviews> thread are now unidentifiable unless you refer back to Book 1 - which I've lost. :roll:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I think I'll give it a go this year. I nearly signed up last year but didn't continue with the transaction because of a similar Paypal confusion to the one mentioned above.


Chris


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Snag #1 has just reared it's head and I don't know if Steve can do anything about it.
> 
> The numbering system in Book 2 is (or appears to me to be) different from Book 1.
> This means that all the reviews in the <Britstops Reviews> thread are now unidentifiable unless you refer back to Book 1 - which I've lost. :roll:


The thought had crossed my mind too. I wonder if it would be possible to edit the original thread and insert the 2012 listing numbers and page numbers, instead of last years?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I think only mods could do that and it might be a big job.
I have both books here and have ticked off those that have a review so I could put together a table of old number and new number for those that have been reviewed but I don't know how to put a table into a post :? 
I suppose the way forward is a new set of reviews for this year, I will start it off with the 2 I have visited in the past month.

802 - farm shop and visitor centre. Lovely big level car park, it is near an A road but quiet at night. Friendly welcome and home cooked food available in cafe thursday-sunday. Walks and childrens play area

610 - country house hotel with the most enthusiastic welcome I have ever received. Level car park with views across the hills. Walks from the hotel, good home cooked food in bar and restaurant and a couple of cask ales in the bar.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

How many Britstops are there in the book?


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I thought last year's book was pretty good, and this is even better by quite a fair margin. Excellent scheme, professionally presented. Well done BritStops.

After all that enthusiasm, I just need to go out and try one - which I certainly will this year.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the book is superb, well done Steve, and here is to a growing number of new addons for the next addition too


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

According to the website there are:

"over 100 hosts (farm shops, vineyards, pubs, breweries, craft / antiques centres, etc.) offer an invitation to members of Brit Stops to stay overnight".

Going off the numbering system that doesn't sound quite right!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

peterandirene said:


> According to the website there are:
> 
> "over 100 hosts (farm shops, vineyards, pubs, breweries, craft / antiques centres, etc.) offer an invitation to members of Brit Stops to stay overnight".
> 
> Going off the numbering system that doesn't sound quite right!


The confusion is because each area starts with a different number prefix so 601 is the first one listed in the north west section,302 is the second one listed in wales etc. There are 9 regions plus a few aires in northern ireland.
A quick add up (but don't trust my maths) there are about 145 hosts listed plus 5 aires

Chris


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

yep,mine arrived today,lots of new stop overs,lets hope it continues.
curlyboy


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Says 146 sites with 571 spaces

I just looked for an inde, but there isn't one, perhaps that would make it easier to look up. I shall suggest it to Steve. Then as each year they will move, the name would find it easier, followed by region

Carol


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

carol said:


> Says 146 sites with 571 spaces
> 
> I just looked for an inde, but there isn't one, perhaps that would make it easier to look up. I shall suggest it to Steve. Then as each year they will move, the name would find it easier, followed by region
> 
> Carol


Carol, the index is effectively Geographic initially by the UK map on 1st page which gives page no for the region. The region map on that page gives the page nos of the sites in their respective positions.

I find a map index easier to look up places nearer to where I am or where I am going.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine arrived today  
Not sure what the problem is with using PayPal? I have a Debit Card and a Credit Card registered with PayPal, because it's far more secure than using either card online, and I simply choose which one I want to use. Simples!

There's been so much talk of this country's lack of enthusiasm for Motorhomers and the consequential lack of Aires/Stellplatz. I can't see our backward looking local authorities doing much this side of Armageddon.
So it's been left to Private Enterprise and they've done it. Well done Brit Stops!
If we all support their initiative, this network can grow to a comprehensive national scheme.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Aww gee, shucks, thanks, everyone! I'm all overcome!  :lol: 

As Chris (ardgour) noted, the new numbering system now works region by region. We changed it so any late hosts can be accommodated quickly in the book without having to rejig every number in the book just before sending it to the printers! Not deliberately trying to muck up the reviews thread, honest!

As for a deserving a medal, Mandy (SWMBO) is probably right when she says that it should go to her for putting up with me...

Enjoy the stopovers everyone!

Steve


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ordered and paid on Thursday.... delivered this morning (Saturday)

Nice one again Steve ..... thanks.... keep up the good work!

John


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Just signed up. This should give us alot more destinations to consider. Thanks Steve and Brit Stops.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Got mine the other day and many thanks Steve for the 2011 replacement sticker after mine went with the windscreen. I want a collection.

This year l will defo be using it and also will be hunting out more hosts for the book. I carry the 2011 book in my bag and show it to everyone and also potential hosts it will stay in there getting nicely more dog eared while the new ones are carefully looked after


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Ours arrived today after being ordered on Thursday evening, swift and efficient service.

Also, hat's off to Steve and co for a well produced product.

MrWez


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Steve for the prompt delivery of BritStops 2012. Its bigger and better than ever. We hope to get out there soon sampling some of the excellent stop overs and as members of CAMRA we are going to try to persuade more of the Good Beer Guide pubs to join up. What an excuse to go on a pub crawl - errr - survey trip!

Barbara and John


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep - ordered thursday and here this morning.
Looks good and can't wait to start trying them out.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

grout20 said:


> Ordered and paid on Thursday.... delivered this morning (Saturday)
> 
> Nice one again Steve ..... thanks.... keep up the good work!
> 
> John


Me too . Thanks

Barry


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Great! Got the book and already used a stop 409 on the way home from Bath (reviewed it on my blog - without giving away the location). 

This is a great system and we need more. Thanks to all those who have made the effort to pull it together.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the new book and your personal support.
A great scheme that needs encouraging.

It would be wonderful if there were some amalgamation with Motorhome Stopovers and then we would truly have a system to compare with French Aires if only by the number of sites.

Alan


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We received ours yesterday, thanks Steve. Looks great, well done.

I'm already shortlisting those that we'll definitely use,




Chris


----------

